# Frodo Lives!



## Beorn (Jan 28, 2005)

Go to http://www.switchboard.com/
Click Find a person, Put Baggins as the lastname, Frodo as the first...and search 

I think the one in California is Dave......and I swear to you, I don't live in Ghent....

But there are also ones in Alabama, DC (You've seen that picture of Bush with the ring!!), Ohio, and Michigan....

Now, search for Bilbo! There's a surprise there!


----------



## Aulë (Jan 28, 2005)

You have _waaaay _too much spare time on your hands, Mike...


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 28, 2005)

#1 Bagshot Row


Unbelievable.


----------

